# out-there !!!!



## bilgerat (Mar 23, 2005)

talk about the great outdoors, check this photo out!!!
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap050322.html


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 23, 2005)

wayyyy out there


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 23, 2005)

MAN!!!!

I need one of them things to come and go from my stand...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 23, 2005)

That would be a mighty humbling experience.  Or lonely...


----------



## xpertgreg (Mar 24, 2005)

uhhhh.........













NO!!!!!!!!  

gw


----------



## leadoff (Mar 24, 2005)

CAPTION FOR THE PHOTO:

Hey, guys....this ain't funny!!!  Hey...come back!!!  Yeah, right, keep on laughing...you just wait 'til they hear about this in Houston!!!


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 25, 2005)

Thats how you do some serious scouting right there, git er done


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm scared to think of what that guy might hunt and with what.


----------

